# Combi Boiler Showing Error Code



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

My Mum is in Hospital at the moment and her Combi bolier has not been used for some time and is showing an error message E119 which means that the pressure has fallen below 0.5 bar.
Any ideas how to increase the pressure please as I can't find the instructions
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

You normally have to find the water feed to the boiler and turn it on until the pressure is where it needs to be.

https://www.worcester-bosch.co.uk/support/troubleshooting/videos/helpful-videos


----------



## Surrey Sam (Dec 29, 2008)

Some also require a key to open the boilers valve, it maybe located on a panel somewhere.


----------



## jimi_boom (Dec 28, 2010)

As above Google the filling loop for the type of boiler you have
some times its hiding just underneath the boiler. Be careful not to over fill though as the pressure will increase as the temp rises.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

My combi has two taps underneath, open them both up and let the water flow in until required pressure.


----------



## funkydunk (Aug 16, 2016)

You have a baxi I guess. If there is a built in filler. Ot will be just under to the right side near the front. There will either be 2 levers or 2 round knobs depending which model you have. If levers open them quarter turn until the pressure rises to just over 1 bar. You MUST turn them both off after.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Not sure the make of the boiler but will check when I next go up....thanks everyone for your really helpful advice


----------



## adsrs1 (Apr 25, 2011)

It sounds like a Baxi or potterton boiler e119 is low pressure so I would check to see if you have any signs of water near radiators as you could have a leak or if this continues to happen I would say the pressure vessel has failed I work on these boilers everyday and the vessels are constantly faulty. You find the filling loop connected to the right hand side front of the boiler or if it's external you will see two chrome taps with a braided hose connecting the two fill the boiler to just over 1bar or till the e119 disappears as the pressure switch can be faulty


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Also check there is no dripping from the PRV outlet outside.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I had the same issue numerous times. It's the tiniest of leaks that causes it. I ended up just tightening every single nut on all 11 rads in my house. Seemed to stop it. 
Until one corroded :wall:

Treat the cause not the symptom though.


----------

